# Civil Engineering / Project Manager job wanted



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

My husband has 25 years Project Managing Civil Engineering projects and has a degree if Civil Engineering. Where is the best place to search for jobs in Dubai? Many thanks.


----------



## Flex (Aug 14, 2008)

Try Calco employment agency. They have just got me a civil (structural) engineering job in Dubai
Contact Tim Jordan [email protected]
Tell him DMC gave u the contact


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for that. It is so difficult contacting the right people. Must agents end up being false leads and a complete waste of time and they never seem to give feedback!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Hill McGlynn is another often used agency.
Search the forum and you'll find quite a few others mentioned.


----------



## Rogden (Sep 6, 2008)

happyhour said:


> My husband has 25 years Project Managing Civil Engineering projects and has a degree if Civil Engineering. Where is the best place to search for jobs in Dubai? Many thanks.


Would he consider a role in Saudi ? I have an uncle looking for several Senior Civil Enginnering project/programme managers for his firm in Saudi.


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Rogden said:


> Would he consider a role in Saudi ? I have an uncle looking for several Senior Civil Enginnering project/programme managers for his firm in Saudi.


Many thanks but my husband has now accepted a job in Dubai. Kind Regards


----------



## Rogden (Sep 6, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Many thanks but my husband has now accepted a job in Dubai. Kind Regards


Does he know anyone else with his level of experience that might be interested ?


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Rogden said:


> Does he know anyone else with his level of experience that might be interested ?


I can ask him. Can I be cheeky and ask what sort of package is on offer?


----------



## Rogden (Sep 6, 2008)

happyhour said:


> I can ask him. Can I be cheeky and ask what sort of package is on offer?


Monthly Salary range: US$ 13,000.00 to US$ 15,500.00 (currently tax free) according to qualification and experience which we shall evaluate. 

Benefits: 
Accommodation
Car 
End of service indemnity according to Saudi Labour Law on completed contract period
Medical Insurance
One month annual vacation with tickets supplied. 

who load of these types of roles going down to lead engineers. I am sure there is some flexibility


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Rogden said:


> Monthly Salary range: US$ 13,000.00 to US$ 15,500.00 (currently tax free) according to qualification and experience which we shall evaluate.
> 
> Benefits:
> Accommodation
> ...


Wouldn't it be easier to advertise the job through a recruitment agency? That way, you will have a fair share of people applying and you can pick and choose! Most people ultimately go through a recruitment agency, so in that respect, though you would have to pay agency fees, this might actually be an option worth exploring!


----------



## Rogden (Sep 6, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to advertise the job through a recruitment agency? That way, you will have a fair share of people applying and you can pick and choose! Most people ultimately go through a recruitment agency, so in that respect, though you would have to pay agency fees, this might actually be an option worth exploring!


Yes we are following this route as well but it is part of the approach to find some people direct because we he has a large number of roles to fill.


----------



## lily (Jul 15, 2008)

hi

my husband is a project engineer with 13 yrs experience looking for job he has a degree in civil engineering and degree in construction management can any one suggest a good place to look for job


----------



## nana_m_h (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi,

My husband is an civil engineer with 11 years experience , any vacancies pleasee???


----------

